# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Телепузики

## твоя тайна

Вложение 3501417Вложение 3501417Мягкие куклы - телепузики. 
Мягкая 15 гривен, высота 30см.
 мягкая музыкальная -30 гривен.  высота - 30 см
Большая кукла телепузика, высотой  55 см - 50 гривен. 
Находится на Черемушках.  Могут передвигаться  по городу. При покупке от 10 штук ( для садика например) будет скидка. Дополнительная  подарочная  упаковка, новогодний пакет и бант - + 5 гривен.

----------


## Крживецкая Натали

а музыкальная что поет?и какого она размера,?

----------


## твоя тайна

> а музыкальная что поет?и какого она размера,?


 Размер маленькой 30 см. Я немогу сказать что поет, мелодии у разных кукол разные.

----------


## шишулечка

Здравствуйте, а можно заказать комплект - 4 шт всех телепузиков. Зв по тел 0505849991 или 0639977736 Жанна Заранее спасибо. Заказала бы музыкальных но нужно знать что поют и на каком языке.Буду ждать звонка

----------


## твоя тайна

> Здравствуйте, а можно заказать комплект - 4 шт всех телепузиков. Зв по тел 0505849991 или 0639977736 Жанна Заранее спасибо. Заказала бы музыкальных но нужно знать что поют и на каком языке.Буду ждать звонка


  Я привезу все виды которые есть, вы можете посмотреть, послушать,  и выбрать тех,  что вам понравятся.  
Выбирайте деткам на подарочки, осталось немного, цена очень хорошая.

----------


## твоя тайна



----------


## твоя тайна

Мягкие куклы - телепузики. 
Мягкая 15 гривен, высота 30см.
мягкая музыкальная -30 гривен. высота - 30 см
Большая кукла телепузика, высотой 55 см - 50 гривен. 
Находится на Черемушках. Могут передвигаться по городу. При покупке от 10 штук ( для садика например) будет скидка. Дополнительная подарочная упаковка, новогодний пакет и бант - + 5 гривен.

----------


## твоя тайна

Игрушки есть в наличии. Живут на Черемушках. Большая просьба, необижаться, если я отказалась ехать из-за одной куклы на поселок. Я сожгу бензина больше. Или можна встретиться гдето в городе по договоренности.

----------


## lucky2605

Здравствуйте)А можно у вас заказать 2 мягких музыкальных по 30 гр, только разных цветов? что поют?)

----------


## твоя тайна

> Здравствуйте)А можно у вас заказать 2 мягких музыкальных по 30 гр, только разных цветов? что поют?)


 Я привезу, вы посмотрите.

----------


## Аленка_

странно я таких телепузов китайских покупала на черемухах по 5 грн. /шт. там где все по 5.. высота примерно сантиметров 25, сзади на липучке и там открывается карманчик для замены батареек..

----------


## твоя тайна

У каждой вещи есть своя цена. Тот,  что вы купили может и стоит 5 гривен.

----------


## lucky2605

спрашивала у Вас, когда сможете подвезти телепузиков....так и не дождалась ответа....((((

----------


## твоя тайна

Мягкие куклы - телепузики. 
Мягкая 15 гривен, высота 30см.
мягкая музыкальная -30 гривен. высота - 30 см
Большая кукла телепузика, высотой 55 см - 50 гривен. 
Находится на Черемушках. Могут передвигаться по городу. При покупке от 10 штук ( для садика например) будет скидка.

----------


## lucky2605

за телепузов спасибо)

----------


## твоя тайна

Мягкие куклы - телепузики. 
Мягкая 15 гривен, высота 30см.
 мягкая музыкальная -30 гривен. высота - 30 см
 Большая кукла телепузика, высотой 55 см - 50 гривен. 
Находится на Черемушках. Могут передвигаться по городу. При покупке от 10 штук ( для садика например) будет скидка

----------


## Кузя86

как с Вами связаться? Дайте пожалуйста свой номер телефона в личку.

----------


## твоя тайна

> как с Вами связаться? Дайте пожалуйста свой номер телефона в личку.


  № отправила в личку.

----------


## Любофьь

можно тел?

----------


## твоя тайна

мягкая музыкальная -30 гривен. высота - 30 см
 Большая кукла телепузика, высотой 55 см - 50 гривен. 
Находится на Черемушках. Могут передвигаться по городу.

----------


## твоя тайна

мягкая музыкальная -30 гривен. высота - 30 см
Большая кукла телепузика, высотой 55 см - 50 гривен. 
Находится на Черемушках. Могут передвигаться по городу.

----------


## Екатерина 87

У Вас еще есть игрушки?

----------


## твоя тайна

> У Вас еще есть игрушки?


 Есть, заказывайте.

----------


## твоя тайна

мягкая музыкальная -30 гривен. высота - 30 см
Большая кукла телепузика, высотой 55 см - 50 гривен.
Находится на Черемушках. Могут передвигаться по городу.

----------


## твоя тайна

Мягкие куклы - телепузики. 


мягкая музыкальная -40 гривен. высота - 30 см
Большая кукла телепузика, высотой 55 см - 70 гривен. 
Находится на Черемушках. Могут передвигаться по городу. При покупке от 10 штук ( для садика например) будет скидка.

----------


## malyshka

есть телепузик. нужен на подарок больной девочки-проект снегурочка. не найдете хоть один

----------


## malyshka

добрый вечер хочу спросить у вас еще есть телепузики. мы с вами общались. но сложились жизненные обстоятельства против нас. а особенного ребенка обежать нельзя. как цены выросли? не могу сильно дорого купить. спасибо за ответ

----------


## твоя тайна

Еще есть. Телефон у вас есть, звоните

----------


## твоя тайна

Большая кукла телепузика, высотой 55 см - 80 гривен.
Находится на Черемушках. Могут передвигаться по городу. При покупке от 10 штук ( для садика например) будет скидка.

----------

